# engel v. yeti



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do a google search for cooler tests - then take your pick


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

FWIW Yeti is made in the Phillipines.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

real life reviews


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Engel is local (Jupiter)... and doesn't spend a ton of money on advertising.....

I've had an 80qt model now since May and should have bought one years ago.... can't say enough good things about the one I have.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Engel is local (Jupiter)... and doesn't spend a ton of money on advertising.....
> 
> I've had an 80qt model now since May and should have bought one years ago....  can't say enough good things about the one I have.


Engel X2 except I bought the 35 back in May. Then found them on sale at my local Yamaha dealer this past week and bought a 65qt.

I wish I had taken a picture of the no name cooler I saw in the back of an SUV tailgate party yesterday. They put a piece of  2" wide masking tape across the front of the cooler and wrote "ENGEL" in bold, black letters. I didn't ask their name.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I have both a yeti and K2 and have looked at the Engels. My observation is that, the yeti uses much tougher plastic than the others. This makes them a little heavier but they are bombproof. My k2 lid has a little flex where the yeti is rock solid. I like the shoulder strap on my K2 20q better than the handle on the yeti roadie. Makes more sense for a trip to the beach or something. I'd rather have my yeti 50 for use as a seat, casting platform, and for general use.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been looking in this direction ... ;-)


http://www.evakool.com/home


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is my real issue with not buying a yeti. They are designed to last forever. The lid latches and handles won't. Rope dries out and weakens and rubber does the same. When they break in 10 years, yeti will still be here, making things probably the same, because it just works. The others, maybe not. Then you're screwed. Engel has been around for a while but has changed their designs a few times so, what if you have one of the first ones? SOL.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a yeti 45 going on 4 years with no issues. They are bullet proof, but I think ice retention claims are overrated. Has anyone seen these? Canyoncoolets.com.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, canyoncoolers.com


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They are mostly all sold out :-(


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a Coleman extreme marine.Read the reviews you will be surprised and half the price for Coleman.Coleman is still a good product.Yeti comparisons are equal depending who's review you read.Since I owned both I can honestly say my old Coleman is just as good and i returned the Yeti.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

It all boils down to what the cooler will be used for.

Just want to hold ice and drinks? Coleman or Igloo will do just fine. My 120 Coeman Marine holds ice as good as anything out there (of course I have to use cords to keep the lid on becasue the hinges and screw holes have long since deteriorated).

You want a cooler that will be sat on / stood on for hours each trip....the colemans and igloos just won't hold up. My bro has an Engel, I have a Yeti. They are both pretty stout. I went with the Yeti based on the customer service I experienced when I had an issue previously. But I can't say anything neg about the Engel.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

Good point.I never once stood on my Coleman,How ever it was sat on in front of the center console with no problems in my bay boat and pretty sore butts slapping off the top of it in chop.Always a good chop out in that bay.I am going to go stand on it now.It is in my garage.You have me thinking of the durability.I really like this cooler.It holds ice for days.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeti nuff said... I have 3 of them and they are Awesome.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

My coleman is great for holding ice too but I can't stand to fish on it or anything. But for hundreds of dollars Ill just stand somewhere else.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Apologies for not posting directly on the Yeti v. Engel topic--I have no experience with either.  I am considering an Engel over yeti due to price, online comparisons, and country of manufacture.  I was surprised that Engel has a 3 yr warranty and Yeti a 5--I guess I thought they were both lifetime given the cost and that they're advertised as the last cooler you'll buy...
For what it's worth, I just bought a Coleman xtreme5 70qt at Wal-mart ($40).  
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-70-Quart-Xtreme-Cooler/4807332

I bought it because it's advertised as having a lid capable of supporting 250lbs, which is more than I weigh.  No flex when I stand/sit on it...yet.  We'll see how it holds up over time.  

With the number of new entrants into the high quality cooler market, it seems like competition will drive prices down, and/or more "in-between" cooler options will emerge--coolers that can hold ice for a few days but have a bomber lid to stand on and maybe better hinges.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I plan on getting a yeti or engel soon too but which is stronger is my biggest concern.. 280lbs so I need something pretty strong


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

My buddy has a cheapo Igloo marine and weighs well over 200 LBS and stands on it all the time while he fishes.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

I went through this earlier this summer and ended up with an Icon Cooler http://iconcoolers.com/ Great cooler.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I have a coleman extreme, and it caves in with me sitting on it and I'm only 170. My engel doesn't bow even when fishing with a buddy who is 250+, standing on it for hours. If my engel last 10 years, it will have earned its cost. If it lasts longer, and I believe it will, that's even better. I don't know about holding ice for days, cause I only need it for a few hours. But, I will say, a little bit of ice does go a long way in it.


----------



## richard12 (Apr 10, 2013)

I like my yeti 35 if you buy it from castaway it includes the seadeck.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

These work good!http://www.uline.com/BL_2172/Insula...gclid=CJmih4PP4rkCFatj7AodAT4AeA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Let's list a few more players in the high end cooler market. Yeti has the name brand recognition, but you can get a better product, made in the USA for a lower price. Why pay more for an imported Yeti that doesn't perform as well.

Pelican
Igloo (yes they have a yeti type cooler, made in USA)
K-2
Grizzly
EvaKool
Icey-Tek
Frigid Rigid
IceHole
Moeller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-TE4RnqT0U


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

and another 

http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/brute-box-50-qt/


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Let's list a few more players in the high end cooler market.  Yeti has the name brand recognition, but you can get a better product, made in the USA for a lower price.  Why pay more for an imported Yeti that doesn't perform as well.
> 
> Pelican
> Igloo (yes they have a yeti type cooler, made in USA)
> ...


That's great. Where are they going to be in 10 years when you need a latch or something? If you're buying something to last a long time, you need to manufacturer to be around for a long time too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

so just doom them all [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Check out icon coolers they are pretty sweet!


----------



## Gsoloway (May 15, 2012)

New manufacturers are popping up almost every day.  I saw one of these in the back of a pickup truck at Publix. The guy was putting ice in it, and, of course swears buy it. Nice looking cooler made in the USA.  Orca Coolers

http://orcacoolers.com/coolers.cfm

If you go to their website, check out their "Pro Staff".


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I do not know how good they are but would certainly give them a try for this reason.Here was a random review.Could have been an employee though.These days who knows.Made in the USA and assembled in the USA I see a lot as well.You have to read the brochure.I also looked at the top of the line igloo specs.It weighs 92 LBS.That is like having a nice petite woman on board.If it was a weight issue the cooler go's in the truck and the chick stays on board!!!!

ORCA Coolers, can't beat 'em. Nothing better than a company that makes their products in the USA


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

When looking at dime-a-dozen 'premium' coolers, one must consider:

1.) Price
2.) Build quality
3.) WEIGHT AND DIMENSIONS
4.) Performance
5.) Warranty
6.) Staying power

Often overlooked in these discussions are the dimensions (both interior and exterior) and weight.

What keeper is going to fit in an 18.5" long interior?  Does the cooler fit my boat?  How tough is this thing to lug around?

Most 'american' made coolers are roto-molded in China.  They come back here to be filled with insulating foam, and assembled with parts.  

As with any purchase, it comes down to meeting the best of all your own needs and wants.

P.S.: I could care less about the manu.'s 'Pro Staff'. Usually an excessive pro staff means a weakness in some other area.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

I've got an Igloo Yukon 50 in tan. Great cooler. Its primary mission is standing on with the added benefit of being a cooler. Made in Katy, Tx.

Brute (Ft. Worth, Tx) makes a solid product along with Engel (Jupiter, Fl). Made in the U.S.A. Seems like a no brainer to me. Buy American whenever possible, especially if the price is comparable or cheaper!

Steve from Swansboro


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

Or pay the few bucks extra and feed the folks here at home.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Two little bits of insight to offer up: 
1) I can't f-ing stand the poorly designed multi-step latches on engle. (I also have first hand experience of the latching system breaking too)
2)The tan colored engle lid gets unbelievably hot....Like hot enough to fry an egg on in the summer. It will flat out blister your feet if left out in the sunlight. 

Im a yeti guy though. I have a couple, one of which is going on 6 years. No problems. No complaints. 

ORCA is almost an exact replica of Yeti only made in the USA. If I was going to buy anything other than a Yeti, that's who I would look into...just because it's already 99% Yeti.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I went through this at the beginning if summer...

I did research asked for pros and cons. In the end $300-$400 for a nice chest to hold ice for a day is absurd. I bought a 28 or36 qt Coleman at Walmart for ~$20. It hold ice for a little more than 24 hrs, oh and that's the amount of ice that comes from my ice maker. I put an 18pack with a bag of ice and I had iced beer two days later. 

All in all it came down to my disposible income and I'd rather buy 10 coolers at $20 than one cooler at $350-ish. I could buy so much other useful stuff like maybe a casting platform to stand on with the money saved or at least not spent on a cooler that really for me doesn't do anything any different than a Coleman or igloo...

Just my thoughts and opinions.

Thanks and to each is own!


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

I am the same way.I would sooner slide my cooler under a platform.I have a spare igloo marine cooler to supplement my Coleman and it is from 2006 and is like new and I used hard on some nasty swells in my old pro line.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Just bought a new Yeti and I'm thinking a I could have shopped around. There are some equivalent American made coolers out there for lower prices. But hey resale right?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

My $0.02. I'm selling a 45qt Yeti and buying an igloo or coleman to serve as the main boat cooler. I have no need to stand or sit on the cooler and would like to free up the money. It's a great cooler but overkill for me.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> I went through this at the beginning if summer...
> 
> I did research asked for pros and cons. In the end $300-$400 for a nice chest to hold ice for a day is absurd. I bought a 28 or36 qt Coleman at Walmart for ~$20. It hold ice for a little more than 24 hrs, oh and that's the amount of ice that comes from my ice maker. I put an 18pack with a bag of ice and I had iced beer two days later.
> 
> ...


The Yeti doubles as a casting or poling platform. Platforms aren't cheap either.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a vote for a Yeti. Best cooler I've ever bought-ever. I use it for drinks, putting mullet and ladyfish to sleep before chunking 'em, and a casting platform. Didn't know about Engels before I bought mine. Would I buy one again? Unquestionably.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Two little bits of insight to offer up:
> 1) I can't f-ing stand the poorly designed multi-step latches on engle.  (I also have first hand experience of the latching system breaking too)
> 2)The tan colored engle lid gets unbelievably hot....Like hot enough to fry an egg on in the summer.  It will flat out blister your feet if left out in the sunlight.
> 
> ...



Engel Guy point-of-view:
1) the superior design of the Engel latch doesn't snag your fly line without having to turn it upside down like on a Yeti.
2) the superior design of the Engel latch allows opening/closing the cooler with one finger while holding a cold beer in the same hand as compared to the Yeti that requires much more physical effort bordering on child proof. 
3) I have absolutely no experience with tan colored coolers made by anybody. But common sense says all tan coolers made from the same relative material will reach the same temperature under similar sunlight exposure. But maybe the insulation quality of the hotter cooler is better at keeping the cold in?
4) The businesses where I purchased my Engels sustain their businesses via relationships built on trustworthy advice. And not advertising, celebrity endorsements, inventory motivated opinions, and/or sales gimmicks.
5) As long as there are more people bragging about their Yetis and blindly bashing the competition, the less I have to worry about someone stealing my Engels.

Jus say'n.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > I went through this at the beginning if summer...
> >
> > I did research asked for pros and cons. In the end $300-$400 for a nice chest to hold ice for a day is absurd. I bought a 28 or36 qt Coleman at Walmart for ~$20. It hold ice for a little more than 24 hrs, oh and that's the amount of ice that comes from my ice maker. I put an 18pack with a bag of ice and I had iced beer two days later.
> >
> ...


No they aren't, but I bet my casting platform and Coleman weighs less than the yeti. Plus I can have different sized coolers depending on what I need.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

> > Two little bits of insight to offer up:
> > 1) I can't f-ing stand the poorly designed multi-step latches on engle.  (I also have first hand experience of the latching system breaking too)
> > 2)The tan colored engle lid gets unbelievably hot....Like hot enough to fry an egg on in the summer.  It will flat out blister your feet if left out in the sunlight.
> >
> ...


^^^^This. Oh and I am an Engel rep. lol


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Icon looks pretty nice...especially for price of $229 for 60 qt. Weight of 22 lbs is a big advantage. Anyone have dimensions as i couldn't find on their site? What about ability to accessorise with trays on inside lip or vertical divider down middle?


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought the same thing about the Icon coolers. I finally found their dimensions--they are only listed for the white 60qt, not the other colors. 
http://www.iconcoolers.com/60q-white/
External dims on 60qt are listed as 31.90 x 16.75 x 15.40 (lwh).
However, I didn't find any info on where they're made. 

My bias is that I'm a little leery of new companies in fields with lots of upstarts--warranties mean less when the company doesn't exist. I'd love to hear some more reviews if folks have used them..


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

So, since there is no taper on the interior surface of the Icon cooler, it is a 52 quart posing as a 60. No trays, and no dividers, as the flanks do not have a slot molded in place.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> So, since there is no taper on the interior surface of the Icon cooler, it is a 52 quart posing as a 60.  No trays, and no dividers, as the flanks do not have a slot molded in place.



That was brutal [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

O.K.,  I relent.  I own a Brute 50 quart and could not be happier.  

Built like a tank.  2" insulation on bottom and sides.  3" on lid.  Latches are better designed and easiest to open.  Dual drains are a nice touch.  Weight is on par with Yeti and Engel.  Do the research on dimensions and weights.

I think the Engel and the Brute are the best constructed on the market.  Don't take my word for the roto-molding being done in China?  Call 'em.  Everybody should say 'american assembled' and not 'made'.

Brute does not have staying power, yet.  And they try to offset that with a 5 year warranty on everything, even latches (unlike others).  

I've used it as the main food cooler on a 4 day trip in 90 degree heat.  80% on ice retention.  A 500lb silver back could jump up and down on this thing.

The Brute also happened to be the only cooler which fits perfectly up in front of my tourny well on the SUV (The height and width are perfect).  They do not have a 35 qt, but their 25 holds 25 quarts. 

Yeti is overpriced because of their name, rep, and staying power.

http://vimeo.com/66358227


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, the Icon is the exact same as the early Brute Outdoors coolers. They are made in the Phillipines. I have a Brute 55 from the early style. 

The latches are not as good as a Yeti or Engel. Despite appearances, they are metal scissor type latches. These work, but I am constantly worried about an accidental sideways impact borking the things. The surface both inside and out is not smooth and it holds dirt, etc. more than a Yeti. It does have good insulation. The lid is not as stout as a Yeti and, while a big man can stand on it, it has some give. The rubber feet on the bottom are not well formed into the cooler and some folks have had them pop off. There is no provision for locking.

Some of these faults led to Brute dropping this line and going with mostly made in USA stuff (at higher prices). I am happy with mine for what it is, but then I paid $150 delivered a few years ago.

EDIT - this Icon 60 is the exact same cooler Brute marketed as a 55 quart. I mean exact! Here is a YouTube vid of the Brute - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ6JA-u2r-c


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeti is like Apple (Mac)


engel is king


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Ooh, a cooler Throw Down! ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

My first Yeti was stolen...My second Yeti is not left 
unattended... GREAT product! I would buy another 
but don't think I'll have to. Hope I don't anyway 
Other coolers may be just as good, I don't know. I 
doubt that they are better.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Yeti is like Apple (Mac)
> 
> 
> engel is king


I don't know that I would compare a box that holds ice to a computer. That is not an apples to apples comparison. If you have plenty of disposable income than a Yeti is for you otherwise a cooler that holds ice for three days doesn't always hold ice for three days. When you open and close and open and close it works just like any other cooler on the market, excluding the soft-sided coolers. Yeti is more like a Bentley and coleman is more like a toyota I think would be a better comparison. What kind of car do you drive???

I wonder when they make these claims of five days if the lid is opened once and it is in 95 degree weather that we deal with here in Florida.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Consumers Reports tested coolers a while back. Both the Engel and the Coleman Extreme beat the Yeti for keeping ice as ice. So Engel for top quality, if you want value just get a Coleman. You are wasting money on a Yeti.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeti all the way for me. I have wasted hundreds upon hundreds on Colemans. And I still had to psy for a Yeti. I was lucky to get 5 years out of a Coleman. The Engels used to break latches all the time. It was the same folding tension latch on my Mako boat. I had to replace those also . Engel used to sponsor a goofy ass TV show for years. And the Engel on the damn show was missing a latch ;D ;D. Thats classic right there. Now Yeti a sponsor. 
And for the guy worried about Yeti going out of business. That logic can apply to anyone. Yeah I guess its possible for Yeti go under. But they still will have rope for you at the hardware store. Make it hemp. So you can smoke it 

As far as holding ice. If you really need to hold ice for a long time. You need to pre cool these heavily insulated coolers. And I like to freeze a at least a gallon of water. It will last longer than ice. Plus you can drink it when thawed.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a Yeti 35 that I received as a gift and I like it fine. I use it as a cooler and a casting platform and have had no issues with it.

I don't think Yeti is any better than any of the others out there though, and the main reason why they're so popular is pretty clearly the great job they've done branding and marketing. They really have done an incredible job associating with the right personalities, marketing to college kids, etc. What other cooler company has so many people running around with their trucker hats on their heads and decals on their trucks and boats? That's 100% marketing right there and has nothing to do with how well it holds ice, how strong the latches are, or how good the warranty is. It's pure branding and marketing, plain and simple. Is it a good product? Yes. It is the best cooler or the best value, probably not.

I completely understand why people would spend so much on a high end cooler. If I didn't have one, I would buy one myself. I think Engel and some of the others make a better product though, and there are plenty of others like K2, which I don't think has been mentioned here, that seem just as good. If you're worried about staying power and warranty, then Engel and some others will more than likely be around for a while too.

The other day, I saw someone with another high end cooler who had peeled off the logo decal and replaced it with a Yeti decal. Not that Yeti doesn't make a good product, but that pretty much tells the story why you see so many more of them around.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Yeti is like Apple (Mac)
> >
> >
> > engel is king
> ...


Bentley


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

dejavu... this topic comes up often.. and there is no definitive answer...same as ford versus chevy with some dodge added in...and then toyota and nissan to stir the pot...

a guy that shells out the money for a yeti will not admit that it is not as good as he thought it would be...

its gonna come down to personal preference... : : :


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a little insight from for you guys and your USA concerns.  

Yeti:  "When we first started, our coolers were made in the Philippines. Since then, we've opened up 3 manufacturing facilities in the US. The majority of our coolers are made here in the states."

I can understand going with a knock off cooler if you had specific dimentional requirements for a space and yeti didn't meet those requirements.  Otherwise, if you have one of those knock off coolers then that still shows that you wish you had a yeti, but had to settle for something less.  

I had to throw a little gas on the fire.   

[smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

At the end of the day, they'll both probably keep ice the same with the same conservation techniques. Go somewhere that has both and fool around with them. Maybe the yeti is worth the extra cash to you and maybe it's not. Regardless of our current get it next day via Amazon.com mentality, for some things there's no substitute for hands on inspection at a local retailer. Then support that guy by spending money with him.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I finally have gotten a hands on examination of yeti, engle, grizzly and coleman extreme.

I could not believe the weight of the rotomolded coolers and the reduced interior size.

I have concluded that for everyday use ;the coleman/igloo are the way to go if u want to save your back.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Good choice. Unless you double the use of the cooler as a casting platform, you've got the better cooler.


----------



## regiamason (Sep 14, 2013)

(((((coleman/igloo)))))


Going on 7 years with one of those above.Crazy long topic.Best answer was the simplest.Using it to stand on.Sometimes I see guys standing on em for no reason.Maybe they just want to feel that big price was worth it. I am all about weight and maximum longevity of cheap!


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone my size can't use a igloo or coleman as a casting platform lookin for poons though, cheaper to get one amazing cooler/platform than to buy a platform and a mediocre cooler


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> I finally have gotten a hands on examination of yeti, engle, grizzly and coleman extreme.
> 
> I could not believe the weight of the rotomolded coolers and the reduced interior size.
> 
> I have concluded that for everyday use ;the coleman/igloo are the way to go if u want to save your back.


Lift with your legs, Alice.  And drive your heels in.  Dang, they're not THAT heavy for crying out loud.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

[/quote]
Lift with your legs, Alice.  And drive your heels in.  Dang, they're not THAT heavy for crying out loud.[/quote]

not to argue but.....bullcrap...they are that heavy...they are heavy empty, now put 20 pounds of ice, 12 pk of coke, 12 bottled waters and try and carry it..sorry..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"Lift with your legs, Alice. And drive your heels in. Dang, they're not THAT heavy for crying out loud. "

The name is Bambi and I do not fraternize w/ fat guys :-*


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Put the cooler in the boat first, then fill it with goodies...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The finish on the YETI is much nicer than the engel. The engel gets dirty much easier as well....but they accomplish the same task.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> "Lift with your legs, Alice.  And drive your heels in.  Dang, they're not THAT heavy for crying out loud. "
> 
> The name is Bambi and I do not fraternize w/ fat guys :-*


Touche' with the fat guy comment!  ;D

But I wouldn't let the weight discourage anyone from getting a Yeti...AND they do come with a Yeti bottle opener.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"AND they do come with a Yeti bottle opener."

Now that makes a difference  saves on the teeth!!!!!!!!!!!! then I can keep my oh so nice Bambi smile [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Now you can get the Yeti's on sale. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1382368746


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

I opted for an Engel, price made the decision over the yeti, no problems so far but it has not been around for a while. Will make sure to post if anything goes wrong.

I stand on it and use it as a casting platform all the time, zero flex, do not have to turn it upside down.


----------

